# Cycling nods



## Ste pt1 (14 May 2014)

Went out for a quick hour last night finished late but it was still daylight lovely weather but pretty windy tbh anyway saw loads of fellow cyclists out on the roads plenty of waves, head nods etc so I think I'm getting used to the transition from hybrid to road


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2014)




----------



## JasonHolder (14 May 2014)

I normally try to time it right whilst eating a banana and shake the fruit at em  gets a smile


----------



## MattMM (14 May 2014)

Still a relative leper to roadies being on a hybrid and and all, I had about 5 ignores on my morning ride alone today apart from the nice roadie who said hello as he dropped me on a hill...


----------



## Steady (14 May 2014)

It's a bit odd though when there's certain cyclists who now make a show of nodding at you who previously wouldn't, I only find that closer to the city area though.. 

I never lacked the nodding before I made the transition though, I rode a dual suspension in hilly road territory, everyone always nodded, waved or spoke.

I just remember to pay it forward now and nod to anyone and anything!


----------



## Louch (14 May 2014)

I try and wave as much as I can. Feel a nod can be easily missed in amongst my panting


----------



## Andrew_P (14 May 2014)

No one ever nods at me, why is that? Is because they are stuck up roadies?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 May 2014)

I say hello to all cyclists irrespective of whether they return the hello or not or what bike they are on. Some of them I meet routinely and all now say hello except for two- still working on one, a male sadly another roadie, but I will keep saying hello until he give in; the other I have given up on, a sour grape of a woman on a BSO who thinks she is visible wearing a yellow hi-viz works jacket in bright sunshine in spring green colours... sadly she just vanishes at this time of year (I just wish I could take a photo of her to show her sometimes!)



Andrew_P said:


> No one ever nods at me, why is that? Is because they are stuck up roadies?


cycle this way sometime and if you come passed me, I will say hello.


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I say hello to all cyclists irrespective of whether they return the hello or not or what bike they are on. Some of them I meet routinely and all now say hello except for two- still working on one, a male sadly another roadie, but I will keep saying hello until he give in; the other I have given up on, a sour grape of a woman on a BSO who thinks she is visible wearing a yellow hi-viz works jacket in bright sunshine in spring green colours... sadly she just vanishes at this time of year (I just wish I could take a photo of her to show her sometimes!)
> 
> 
> cycle this way sometime and if you come passed me, I will say hello.


You are having a better success rate than me, I've only got one regular saying good morning, but some more smile, I'm still working on the rest!


----------



## Apollonius (14 May 2014)

I say hello loudly to anybody on a bike of any description. I take particular delight in greeting the tiniest kids being escorted along the pavement on tiny bikes with stabilisers and mum on escort duty. These people are the future. Recognise them!


----------



## wiggydiggy (14 May 2014)

Ive given up lol Too many people out and about so I'd get neck ache before I got tired ha!


----------



## ACS (14 May 2014)

Cyclists are so rare in my part of the world we don't nod or wave we point and make odd squeaky noises of delight.


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2014)

Apollonius said:


> I say hello loudly to anybody on a bike of any description. I take particular delight in greeting the tiniest kids being escorted along the pavement on tiny bikes with stabilisers and mum on escort duty. These people are the future. Recognise them!


There is one girl that I sometimes see commuting to primary school (not her nearest one, about 1.5 or 2 miles away), and I've gradually got to know her, from the first time I came across her cycling on the wrong side of the road behind her mum (who didn't realise), a year or two ago. I now see her every couple of weeks and greet her and her mum warmly.

And there are a few other regular children and parent combinations that I meet on the road regularly, as well as the ones on the pavement. Saw a little one on an islabike this week and he was fascinated by the cyclists going by You are right they are the future!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> I normally try to time it right whilst eating a banana and shake the fruit at em  gets a smile


I try not to shake my fruit at strangers... some take it badly.


----------



## Kies (14 May 2014)

I see the same cyclists on my evening fitness rides. They all nod when i'm on the roadie, and 50% ignore me on the hybrid. Same jerseys and gloves and there aren't that many Brown riders about, so they must know it's ME?


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2014)

ffs this thread deserves a double Ker-Ching.


----------



## Cubist (14 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> ffs this thread deserves a double Ker-Ching.


Piles playing up again Ian?


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2014)

Cubist said:


> Piles playing up again Ian?




Cube mate, It would be a lot less painful then another one of these threads.


----------



## Cubist (14 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Cube mate, It would be a lot less painful then another one of these threads.


I look forward to them. ( the threads that is, the piles are a cross many of us have to bear)

I wore my green jacket today, and made a point of waving to anyone I saw wearing green.


----------



## DCLane (14 May 2014)

I say "morning" / "evening" to anyone I pass. But rarely get a response.  (can't respond about what happens if I was passed  )

Also I nod / say "hello" / etc. and I don't care what they're riding.

Mind you, I've also been known to wave at children on the street / in cars who wave at me as I pass. So I'm clearly an oddity.


----------



## Ste pt1 (14 May 2014)

I'll be honest now not once did I get acknowledged on the road when I was on the hybrid but now I have the cube it's a different game lol


----------



## slowmotion (14 May 2014)

I don't expect any response at all from London roadies so I don't attempt any greetings at all. It's far more fun to try and get a nod or finger raise from motorists. By and large, they are far more friendly.


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2014)

could this be the blue man himself @ianrauk ... WAVING AT CYCLISTS.....


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2014)

Instead of nods, waves, raised eyebrows, hellos, we should all show a little red sign with white lettering with the word "Like" on it.


----------



## AboutLee (15 May 2014)

I'm more of a grab the peak of my helmet nod person. Always get a response and regulars I see always try beat me to the nod.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 May 2014)

I can remember when you were abroad in a car all the Brits flashed at each other, that doesn't happen anymore either.

(do I get a kerching for this as I didn't my earlier post...)


----------



## Sassy14 (17 May 2014)

I got a waved from an old man sitting at the conservatory window in the old folks home. It is located right at the end of the cycle path so have to slow down and join the road. I waved back and all the old folk started waving at me. I couldn't start off again for laughing. I just hope they all wave again when I pass this week and brighten up my commute home. 

I only say hello to people who look at me and make eye contact.


----------



## Apollonius (17 May 2014)

Well, Sassy14, that is what it is al about. Cycling is a human activity performed by humans on a simple and amazingly efficient machine. You retain your human status while cycling. It seems to be so much more difficult to maintain this human status (OK, I am biased being human myself, but I see that as a very high status compared to say, slugs, woodlice, rats and Range Rover drivers) when trapped inside a motor vehicle - not impossible, but difficult.

That's why I don't like bells. What is so hard about an "excuse me can I pass?" Please excuse incoherence. been playing cricket and got a bit dehydrated. The wine doesn't seem to be helping.


----------



## DooDah (17 May 2014)

I always wave or nod (if I am feeling a bit tired) at other cyclists. In France 99% of the time I would get the same back. Here I think it is about 60 % at best and that is in the countryside. Mind you I saw a guy today on a black pinarello, wearing full sky kit, a sky kask, and even sky oakleys. I waved and he looked at me as if I am a moron. He could have passed as a sky team member if it was not for the massive beer belly.


----------



## DCLane (17 May 2014)

My son, out with me today on his road bike got lots of nods, "wow's" and "isn't he cute" today 

But then he's only 9.


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2014)

should be law acknowledge a fellow cyclist


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> ffs this thread deserves a double Ker-Ching.


We had moderators, and now we have nodder raters!

Do they still make those nodding dogs that people used to put by their car rear windows? We could attach them to our handlebars and then just point at the dog as you pass.... What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MattMM (18 May 2014)

@DooDah Have to admit in my now nearly 6 months of cycling, the Sky kit wearing roadies are the worst, most antisocial of the lot. No imagination, status-obsessed etc etc

@deptfordmarmoset A nodding dog would weigh 100g-ish offsetting the carbon-led weight saving elsewhere on the bike plus also wind-resistance advantages of shaving the old pins. Wouldn't therefore be a goer for yer average roadie methinks...


----------



## morrisman (18 May 2014)

MattMM said:


> A nodding dog would weigh 100g-ish offsetting the carbon-led weight saving elsewhere on the bike plus also wind-resistance advantages of shaving the old pins. Wouldn't therefore be a goer for yer average roadie methinks...



You need a carbon fibre and shaved nodding dog then!


----------



## winjim (18 May 2014)

Apollonius said:


> You retain your human status while cycling.



I retain my misanthropic status.


----------



## JamieNUFCcoates (18 May 2014)

I always get plenty waves and nods a give plenty to ticks you off bit though when you get blanked


----------



## sheffgirl (20 May 2014)

I got a smile from a (male) roadie yesterday, but I do wonder if my wearing a vest had anything to do with it  
I waved at a little boy yesterday, made me smile, he was holding his dad's hand and pointing at me


----------



## Spinney (20 May 2014)

I was riding in the sunshine yesterday, and exchanged a nod and a big grin with a roadie going the other way - made me feel even more cheerful! 
  

You miserable sods who keep complaining about these threads, just _don't read the bloody things!_


----------



## Brava210 (20 May 2014)

I find most riders around here look at your frame before deciding to nod or not.


----------



## fabregas485 (20 May 2014)

Sometimes I get blanked, sometimes I get a wave back. One time I was waiting at the side of the road for my brother to catch up, when a cyclist on the other side stopped and asked me if I needed any help with any bike faults. I told him I was waiting for someone, but thanked him and he was on his way. That made my day


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (22 May 2014)

A couple of summers ago when I was still poodling around on a hybrid, I overtook a roadie on a hill near where I live. 

'Evening' I said in a disarmingly sing- song kind of way in an attempt to reduce that feeling of awkwardness when you pass another cyclist or they pass you. Turning to look at me he replied, 'Pillock!' 

Two years on, I still say mornin', evenin' etc to every cyclist I meet, but still haven't had the same response as I had from that fella!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (22 May 2014)

sheffgirl said:


> I got a smile from a (male) roadie yesterday, but I do wonder if my wearing a vest had anything to do with it
> I waved at a little boy yesterday, made me smile, he was holding his dad's hand and pointing at me



Just a vest? And what was he waving?


----------



## davdandy (25 May 2014)

I ALWAYS wave or say hello no matter who they are.Being polite and civil costs nothing.Of course they are some jerks who do not return the favour.To all those that do......hope you get a puncture and break your bleeding necks.


----------



## winjim (25 May 2014)

davdandy said:


> I ALWAYS wave or say hello no matter who they are.Being polite and civil costs nothing.Of course they are some jerks who do not return the favour.To all those that do......hope you get a puncture and break your bleeding necks.


You waving lot are a really angry bunch, you know that?


----------



## davdandy (25 May 2014)

winjim said:


> You waving lot are a really angry bunch, you know that?



Hahaha,we can be,we can be.


----------



## stuee147 (25 May 2014)

i think its a change in culture years ago when i was younger if you were on a bike you always nodded at another cyclist, same if you were on a motorbike or towing a caravan. also i can remember a couple of times when i broke down people stopped and offered a hand and i always used to do the same but now i think everyone is to scared to stop, i know i always have to think twice what will they think if i stop and what might they do if i stop 

stuee


----------



## davdandy (25 May 2014)

That`s one thing that gets my goat,helping others.Only last week i saw two cyclist with the bikes upside down.On both occasions i offered my assistance but they both said they were fine but thanked me for offering to help,one even said a bunch of riders passed him and not one stopped.If i am on the roadside in trouble i would like to rely on cyclist to at least offer some form of help,maybe just a phone call or use of some equipment.It takes only a few moments but could mean a good day compared to a bad day for the person needing help.


----------



## DooDah (25 May 2014)

With a strange twist, I saw about 30 cyclists out this morning and every one gave a nod or waved or said "morning".made my day, as did overtaking, not one, not two, not three, but four road cyclists. Now, I don,t see this as a special achievement, but normally the only cyclists I overtake are on mtbs or kids with stabilisers.


----------



## wintergreen (25 May 2014)

These last few months I have started taking my terrier on rides with me. She sits in a basket type of thing fixed between the drop bars of my bike.
We get smiles waves and good mornings/afternoons from nearly everybody we pass including cyclists of all types and pedestrians, even motorists wave or smile when they notice the dog but I have yet to crack joggers. They seem to be a real miserable bunch who never look like they are enjoying their run.. The ones who do acknowledge my existence do so with a look of disdain.
This leads me to the conclusion that cyclists overall are a happy lot.


----------



## Luba (26 May 2014)

I nod and wave at every rider I see. It does slow me down somewhat but what's the price to pay for a nod or wave back from a complete stranger?

Makes me feel warm inside!

Great community spirit guys.


----------



## Brava210 (26 May 2014)

Quite chuffed today, had about 5 ackowledgements while on short ride..... feels good


----------



## Dark46 (26 May 2014)

I'm used to nodding on the R46 , not really given it much of a thought on the cycle . I look at other cyclists and nothing happens! I'm wondering if it's do with being on a Hybrid? If it is , is it considered the riders on hybrids don't take cycling serious enough? I will have to do my own survey , while out.


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> I'm used to nodding on the R46 , not really given it much of a thought on the cycle . I look at other cyclists and nothing happens! I'm wondering if it's do with being on a Hybrid? If it is , is it considered the riders on hybrids don't take cycling serious enough? I will have to do my own survey , while out.




Some cyclists are in their own world and do their own thing and just don't feel needy or care enough if others say hello to them or not or to say hello or not to others. On the scale of importance, it's near zero.


----------



## winjim (26 May 2014)

@ianrauk


----------



## Dark46 (26 May 2014)

I just thought that there would be more comradeship between cyclists. Not criticising here! As I get the impression most people here would nod.


----------



## winjim (26 May 2014)

@ianrauk


----------



## Dark46 (26 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3101390, member: 30090"]Why? Do you drive? If so do you nod at other car drivers?[/QUOTE]
Yes I drive a Mini and it's my 15th and Classic Mini owners do wave and flash! Not that I recommend cyclists flashing at each other


----------



## winjim (26 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> Yes I drive a Mini and it's my 15th and Classic Mini owners do wave and flash! Not that I recommend cyclists flashing at each other


Only Mini drivers, not all cars? I would say that's analagous with roadies not acknowledging a hybrid.


----------



## Brava210 (26 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3101390, member: 30090"]Why? Do you drive? If so do you nod at other car drivers?[/QUOTE]
I just think being on a cycle is more of a community feel than driving a car


----------



## DooDah (26 May 2014)

If out for a leisure ride on a weekend I think it is nice to say hello to other cyclists, and most do as well. If commuting (I don't btw) I can see why people would not bother, particularly in a city.


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3101390, member: 30090"]Why? Do you drive? If so do you nod at other car drivers?[/QUOTE]
But in a car I'm separated by the box, whereas if will smile or say hello to people when walking or cycling some of the time.


----------



## RichardWHardwick (27 May 2014)

I must be the politest cyclist ever. I'll nod or say good morning or smile at any other cyclist, regardless of what bike they're riding. I've been riding my first road bike during the last two weeks and noticed I get more nods myself from other roadies ...

If a car takes its time behind me and then accelerates to overtake when it's completely safe they get a big thumbs up (I know they should be doing that anyway but I think it will be more likely to happen in the future if I'm thankful).

Dog walkers who control their dogs get a thank you.

And although I'm crap at maintenance I will ask if other cyclists want a hand if they are looking like they might need some assistance. The day after I got my new bike I went on a 35 mile ride on a boiling hot day near Morpeth, somewhere I'd never cycled before. I passed an old feller pushing his bike up a slope and asked if he was okay. "Yeah," he smiled. "Just dying." "I know that feeling," I said, and carried on - then thinking to myself, oh I hope he didn't mean it literally. Then I got round the corner and discovered Bothal Bank and my heart sank, and then started beating out of my chest as I inched my way up and tried to work out what gear I should be in...


----------



## AnneW (28 May 2014)

Who knew there was such snobbery in cyclng?! I don't care what you ride, or how you ride (though you'll get lots of sympathy if I over take you!!!), if there's a chance of eye contact, I nod or say hello, what ever's appropriate (generally if you're on a cycle track you speak, across a road, you nod).

First time I did the Manchester to Blackpool (on my £100 hybrid) I was appalled when some obviously good cyclists started berating a couple of young women (and I mean young, 19-21) for getting off and pushing up a hill. It's a fun run for most people ffs. They called them fat and they were a size 14 at most. Given that I am middle aged and at that time, a size 14 wouldn't go round one leg, I was pretty p*ssed off for them. I gave the girls an encourage smile and kept pedalling. No way way was this fat girl getting off. To this day I credit those arrogant b******* with my success on finishing that day.

Life it too short to give a flying fig about these people.

Keep smiling and waving folks (and shouting Kerching!), if only to irritate


----------



## James Ots (28 May 2014)

When I went cycling on Monday I made a point of nodding at all the cyclists I saw. I was interested to see that, without exception, it was the mountain bike riders who didn't respond.

I was pleased to have my first (brief) conversation with a cyclist while out on my bike too. Although I was actually off my bike eating a banana at the time, when the lady I'd passed earlier passed me, asked where I was off to, told me she was trying to get to Worcester before it rained, and disappeared off into the distance.


----------



## Hyslop (31 May 2014)

I will often nod or,if i have any breath to spare,speak even.Im not bothered if theres no response,no problem.It can cause unintentionally funny outcomes however.Last year, I turned a corner to find that I had joined a line of riders strung out over about half a mile.Coming the other way was a very serious cyclist, on a serious bike and dressed in serious cyclist kit-the Swiss stuff.Evidently becoming increasingly more and more annoyed by the common people hailing him, he started shouting and swearing at the proles as he passed.About 100 yds away,for no apparent reason he turned right into a ditch and hedge.I nearly fell off laughing and as I passed he appeared from the ditch covered in green weed like some very p****d off Greek god.I said not a thing.


----------



## fabregas485 (1 Jun 2014)

During a LCC group ride a few weeks ago, we were riding along and had two people in our group who would make a point of saying hello to walkers, joggers, cyclist and anyone else really.
At one point we had a postie on a bike riding towards us and the first thing this person said was 'Morning, you seem to be cycling in the wrong direction' to which the postie cracked a huge grin.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Jun 2014)

I did the short version of Grantham Arrow today and said hello to everybody coming the other way, anybody I passed (not many) and those that passed me slow enough for me to take a breath (quite a few passed me, some of whom I had chance say hi to). I reckon I had 80/20 split of speakers to ignorers. Hey ho, it made me smile. On another note, I also warned 3 horse riders that I was coming up, all of whom said thank you, and one of which cheered as I was the first one to do so today. Weird, I thought it was etiquette (and safer) to let the big beasts know you were there so you didn't spook them.


----------



## DooDah (1 Jun 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I did the short version of Grantham Arrow today and said hello to everybody coming the other way, anybody I passed (not many) and those that passed me slow enough for me to take a breath (quite a few passed me, some of whom I had chance say hi to). I reckon I had 80/20 split of speakers to ignorers. Hey ho, it made me smile. On another note, I also warned 3 horse riders that I was coming up, all of whom said thank you, and one of which cheered as I was the first one to do so today. Weird, I thought it was etiquette (and safer) to let the big beasts know you were there so you didn't spook them.


I agree with you entirely. I approached a young girl on a horse, followed by her mother (presumably) who was following on a bike. I slowed right down and let them know I was there, I also slowed down a car who was behind me to warn them of the horses and let them through on a safe stretch. The two horsey types did not even acknowledge me, no hello, thank you, nothing. Just goes to show really. Maybe they could not speak with the silver spoons in their mouths


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Jun 2014)

DooDah said:


> I agree with you entirely. I approached a young girl on a horse, followed by her mother (presumably) who was following on a bike. I slowed right down and let them know I was there, I also slowed down a car who was behind me to warn them of the horses and let them through on a safe stretch. The two horsey types did not even acknowledge me, no hello, thank you, nothing. Just goes to show really. Maybe they could not speak with the silver spoons in their mouths


Or too many plums!


----------



## AnneW (2 Jun 2014)

We cycled from Liverpool to Manchester along the cycle lane on the East Lancs on Saturday and I nodded and smiled my way along. I'd say we got a 90% response rate, I think the sunshine helped. All the ones who didn't respond were MAMILs (middle aged miseries in lycra)


----------



## Slawek (2 Jun 2014)

Interesting. I ride old rusty MTB. I must admit of being the one on your rides that did not respond to your grins, nods, winks and all that. Not that I'm not polite or anything but I usually concentrate on the ride and I do not often look at other people.

However, when I do happen to make an eye contact, I do try to smile, nod or respond to 'hellos' as long as the other face does not has an expression that would suggest to me I'm not being recognised as a fellow human being.

All that said, I have recently road a road bike and too my surprise I got a few cheers from smaller or bigger groups of other road bike riders. I have been so surprised that had hardly been able to respond in any way.


----------



## AnneW (2 Jun 2014)

Slawek I try to notice when people are "in the zone" and will smile at them but don't take it personally if they don't respond. The people I'm talking about aren't going much faster than me; I am not built for speed, yet! If I ever get to the stage in my cycling where I can get some speed up, I'd want to concentrate too.

I'm liking the road bike cheers, if I can ever get to breath enough to cheer, I shall cheer all Specialized bikes


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2014)

AnneW said:


> .................. *but don't take it personally if they don't respond.*



That ^^ In a nutshell...
Life is too short to worry about such a silly trivial matter.


----------



## brucers (4 Jun 2014)

I just say bye to all those that zoom past me as I toddle along!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jun 2014)

Brava210 said:


> I find most riders around here look at your frame before deciding to nod or not.


Repaint it that will fox them.



stuee147 said:


> i think its a change in culture years ago when i was younger *if you were on a bike you always nodded at another cyclist, same if you were on a motorbike or towing a caravan*. also i can remember a couple of times when i broke down people stopped and offered a hand and i always used to do the same but now i think everyone is to scared to stop, i know i always have to think twice what will they think if i stop and what might they do if i stop
> 
> stuee


Not to mention Landrovers, if I see someone in trouble I will stop, motorist, cyclist, pedestrian ect....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3101390, member: 30090"]Why? Do you drive? If so do you nod at other car drivers?[/QUOTE]
It depends, vintage cars, and as just mentioned I used to in the Landrover, a lot of motor cyclists did when I was younger, dont know about today, so I guess that comes down to comradeship between like minded people. Mind you I say good morning/day.afternoon/evening when walking to others.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jun 2014)

AnneW said:


> First time I did the Manchester to Blackpool (on my £100 hybrid) *I was appalled when some obviously good cyclists started berating a couple of young women (and I mean young, 19-21) for getting off and pushing up a hill. It's a fun run for most people ffs. They called them fat and they were a size 14 at most.* Given that I am middle aged and at that time, a size 14 wouldn't go round one leg, I was pretty p*ssed off for them. I gave the girls an encourage smile and kept pedalling. No way way was this fat girl getting off. To this day I credit those arrogant b******* with my success on finishing that day.


I would love to meet such people, certainly get a piece of my mind, and I would invite them to do the next W.N.B.R. which amongst things tries to highlight the visibility of cyclists and celebrite the body beautiful whatever a persons body size is, and the oil dependency of the motor vehicle ect..... I bet they wouldn't dare even though its usually an easy 6 or so mile ride.


----------



## Coggy (4 Jun 2014)

I just say "Good morning/Afternoon/Evening" and smile to everyone.

MOST respond, some don't.


----------



## AnneW (4 Jun 2014)

brucers said:


> I just say bye to all those that zoom past me as I toddle along!



I'm going to add that to my repertoire 



Nigelnaturist said:


> It depends, vintage cars, and as just mentioned I used to in the Landrover, a lot of motor cyclists did when I was younger, dont know about today, so I guess that comes down to comradeship between like minded people. Mind you I say good morning/day.afternoon/evening when walking to others.



When I drove an old Austin Mini, other Mini drivers used to flash their lights. Mind you, that might've been to prove that their lights were working


----------



## Effyb4 (4 Jun 2014)

I'm a bit self conscious, so will only nod or say hi if someone speaks to me first. When I drove a campervan, lots of people used to smile and wave, not just other campervan drivers. I occasionally got a wave from another fiat multipla driver when I drove one as well.


----------



## Hyslop (4 Jun 2014)

As regards horseriders,I always let them know of my prescence and to date,after many such occasions,everyone has been very pleasant.I often get quite a conversation because lets face it,we may be the only people around in some of the quiet backroads I use.However I am also mindful of the fact that I haveno way of knowing just how experienced and competent the rider is,in the event the large beast in front of me gets upset,can they control it?They have the same problem of course,but then I ve got brakes.Often there are children riding,in that case it s stop,wait,speak,cant harm and I get my breath back!


----------



## doog (4 Jun 2014)

I always nod. I slow down for horses and shout a warning or ring the bell (bike dependent)

...................and I thank motorists, truck drivers etc that I hold up, for obstructing their progress.


----------



## Slawek (4 Jun 2014)

I guess you all are quite right about that.

I have recently fitted aero bars to my MTB and got some strange / surprised looks from one group of cyclists. I guess it must be quite funny looking thing on my bike, especially when I do actually rest my arms on it and lean forward.


----------

